# You can shag any one person: Who would it be?...



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

With exception of your partner/ wife/ husband?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Katy perry most prob bet shes a filthly t**t


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Queen.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gotta be a pornstar surely

That's the only way you can be certain of epic sex

But they will be baggy

I'd choose heather Brooke though for her bj game


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My mum, just to see if she can still get it wet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Katy Perry does have great breastage.

I'd go for Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Your mam on toast.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I will leave this two senseless


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

David haye but in reality I would prob still ask for the light off, to go more than once, and make me a brew after....girl has needs


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Someones on heres mum


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Queen.


 The entire band?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

or if our schedules clashed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> I will leave this two senseless - who are they? This forum is fooked.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Michelle Rodriguez, without a doubt.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Kate Mara. Would wear her like a fu**ing feedbag


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I will leave this two senseless


 they are already fu**ing senseless.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A lass in a Justin beiber Video with white and black stripey shorts, sexy as fvck!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I will leave this two senseless - who are they? This forum is fooked.


Kardashian sisters...

They must like it up the arse


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Michelle Rodriguez, without a doubt.


She likes oysters... Don't know what are you going to f**k


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Katy Perry does have great breastage.
> 
> I'd go for Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.


 Gotta be Rita Ora for me... Her snapchat the other day 

HG I'm surprised you haven't joined me on this


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sasha Grey

also have a strange obsession with Chloe Moretz


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Gotta be Rita Ora for me... Her snapchat the other day
> 
> HG I'm surprised you haven't joined me on this
> 
> View attachment 119337


 Well, I do love a bit of Rita :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jordan Carver


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Gotta be Rita Ora for me... Her snapchat the other day
> 
> HG I'm surprised you haven't joined me on this
> 
> View attachment 119337


 I wouldn't pork her on the grounds that she's a vapid, empty headed, talentless f**k.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MILF


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

I stick by the answer I previously provided on the birds you shoujdbt but want to shag.

Lorraine Kelly.

or Rihanna. I went black last year for the first time and wouldn't mind another bite at the dark chocolate.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Check out Marina, Wow:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Donna from suits


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Check out Marina, Wow:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=marina+and+the+diamonds+american+dream


 is that your pick?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

AngryBuddha said:


>


 Nice trainers !


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> or if our schedules clashed


 Tha the bird of the dancing show ?

Good choice


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Lass Suicide


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't have a desire to shag anyone without knowing them somewhat so a celeb regardless of how attractive would still be a disappointment. Maybe if I was really drunk I would feel different though lol!


 Did you once post something about mike o'hearne and what you would do to him?

Sorry if I got the name wrong :beer:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No famous yet


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

What a beaut.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm with @Frandeman on the Kardashian..


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Armitage Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > Did you once post something about mike o'hearne and what you would do to him?
> ...


Why does he got same hair as

Donald Trunp?  

Probably takes longer than you to get ready lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I doubt I said what I would do to him, but I would have mentioned him alright as he's a perfect body IMO and is handsome. Still wouldn't agree to meet him in a hotel room for a shag unless is gotten to know him a bit previously.* He's not exactly a stranger though, prob spent 7hrs of my life in his company and chattin to him *
> 
> My ideal man would be someone with his body but a bit more rugged looking facially not so polished. He'd also be a skilled assassin with combat skills, have a Millitary uniform and be packing  Loyalty and being nice to me go without saying!


 Lucky guy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

havering said:


>


 is that the girl in your local off licence?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

It's got to be jada Stevens just for that ass! and Jesus wept she's a pro! Used to be a pole dancer before porn. Few pumps and a squirt and I'd die a happy man lol


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

banzi said:


> is that the girl in your local off licence?


 Do that even exist any more, aren't they just dodgy double up newsagent/alcohol shops.

No she's from a Youtube show.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Those Kardashian ar$es have to be implants surely? Quite a bizarre look for sure.. Plus, you would need a 14 inch c0ck just to penetrate that pussy from behind!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MBR said:


> Lass Suicide
> 
> View attachment 119338


 Is she off that periscope


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

and whoever that is.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol a brew cup of ovaltine ol girl if you need a hot drink u ain't done it properly lol


 Il never touch crappy ovaltine yak ...il always want a decent brew no matter what! It's usually not me who hasn't done it right iv said all this before.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Mila Kunis


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Christy mack


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Mila Kunis


 will always be Meg from Family Guy, every time I hear her speak I see Meg


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> That's in my make belief world! In that world I'd be a size 8 toned, *big busted* (not overly), tanned, flawless skinned, natural blonde who was a talented make up artist that was rich :lol:


 nah...


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

This one from probably the younger me, mainly as she use to do the lads mags and made that video tape, just comes across as filth










Abi Titmuss


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I will leave this two senseless


 Shame on u lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> What a beaut.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119339


 I bet she got cysts wots white heads and cheesey material and the odd curly pube all over her insides


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I doubt I said what I would do to him, but I would have mentioned him alright as he's a perfect body IMO and is handsome. Still wouldn't agree to meet him in a hotel room for a shag unless is gotten to know him a bit previously. He's not exactly a stranger though, prob spent 7hrs of my life in his company and chattin to him
> 
> My ideal man would be someone with his body but a bit more rugged looking facially not so polished. He'd also be a skilled assassin with combat skills, have a Millitary uniform and be packing  Loyalty and being nice to me go without saying!


 Sooooooooo maaht deymehn on loads of tren then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Smooth
> 
> Mikes more concerned checking his reflection in the mirror although he does come across a decent fella and is friendly. Bit self absorbed for my liking though. Guess it's to be expected when your living is made off your looks!


 Nothing is such a turn off as someone who is conceited.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> will always be Meg from Family Guy, every time I hear her speak I see Meg


 I remember you used to have the Family Guy dog as your avi for like half a year when you first joined


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No famous yet


 Star Wars duvet set does it for me, nerdy girls are always pure fu**ing filth


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

my mate just to piss him off ( and go haffers on the compo)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Gotta be Megan Fox.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Nothing is such a turn off as someone who is conceited.


 says the man with a photo of himself in his underpants as his avi.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't have a desire to shag anyone without knowing them somewhat so a celeb regardless of how attractive would still be a disappointment. Maybe if I was really drunk I would feel different though lol!


 What a woman thing to say lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > No famous yet
> ...


They are because they get it don't let go lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> testosquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooooooo maaht deymehn on loads of tren then?


 More like the body of the first pic (oldest guy) with the faces of the last 2 pics!!!







The spanish police looks hot..

Wonder why?

Probably a c**t thou


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> No there's plenty of women who would love to just bang a celeb and purely enjoy the sex. But not all women are the same as you know given ur mrs is prob the polar opposite to me!


 Nah she's not actually lol. She's like you and likes to get to know someone abit first.

It's good to see a girl with morals tbh. Slappers have never interested me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> A lass in a Justin beiber Video with white and black stripey shorts, sexy as fvck!


 14 mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@drogon she is so fiesty


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I will leave this two senseless


 Mah man!!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Still, no matter how well I knew someone I wouldn't let someone choke, pee on me or fist me :lol:


 Haha well we wouldn't get on then.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> harrison180 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah she's not actually lol. She's like you and likes to get to know someone abit first.
> ...


So what do you do?

Normal sex?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

If I knew for a fact that he was an exceptional lover - David Gandy.

My real answer? My BF in his most persistent and fruitiest possible mood lol

The women in this thread are bound to give "woman" answers because we are completely different. Lets be honest, most guys could have sex with almost any pre-menopausal woman and still be 99% certain of getting off. The vast majority of women don't feel particularly pleasured just by a bit of meat and potatoes in and out action, I'd choose someone who knows what I like and is invested in my enjoyment over some random just because they looked 10/10.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lotte said:


> If I knew for a fact that he was an exceptional lover - David Gandy.
> 
> My real answer? My BF in his most persistent and fruitiest possible mood lol
> 
> The women in this thread are bound to give "woman" answers because we are completely different. Lets be honest, most guys could have sex with almost any pre-menopausal woman and still be 99% certain of getting off. The vast majority of women don't feel particularly pleasured just by a bit of meat and potatoes in and out action, I'd choose someone who knows what I like and is invested in my enjoyment over some random just because they looked 10/10.


 Don't be so hasty to assume, post-menopausal is always an option too......


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> More like the body of the first pic (oldest guy) with the faces of the last 2 pics!!!
> 
> View attachment 119349
> 
> ...


 Right got u...wohooo only ten more years fifty litres or tren 10000 oxys and face transplant and I might have a chance


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> When I get to know someone they're the things they find out  But bluntly I'm not into choking, pi$$ing, $hitting, hitting, demeaning or degrading a person in any way


 you left out fisting.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Mila Kunis


 Mila kunis the morning after..imagine with a stinking hang over too


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

banzi said:


> or if our schedules clashed


 Yes please^


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Gotta be banzi

No ****


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Dammit :lol:
> 
> I'm sure there's others I can add too, along with things I don't know are even a thing yet!


 dont spoil it now.

My minds running away with itself.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

View attachment 119354


I don't know who she is. But I would empty my balls on her face and feel no guilt. :whistling:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know who she is. But I would empty my balls on her face and feel no guilt. :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you do?
> ...


There is more things than that..

That's the kids stuff

I think you should hang out with that spanish policeman


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> If I don't know they are a thing I can't list them yet lol!
> 
> But another one is I'd never let someone cum on my face. These can all be bunched into degrading though


 I like to think u know them well ..just don't know the names because ur spontaneous and adventurous like that


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Is she off that periscope


 Aye


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > There is more things than that..
> ...


I got his mind

You would be well look after


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Nigella lawson hands down.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I got his mind
> ...


I ****ed yesterday

1 week old no enough thou


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

One week?

I will loose interest tomorrow lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I can send you a picture ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Does it involve thoughts including Tunnocks Tea Cakes scenes!


 Im not one for food and sex, I once tried to eat a pizza whilst watching porn, wasn't very nice, and dairy products stink very quickly.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

havering said:


> This one from probably the younger me, mainly as she use to do the lads mags and made that video tape, just comes across as filth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know someone that worked with her. Meant to be bit of a div


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I know someone that worked with her. Meant to be bit of a div


 Thought she was meant to be reasonably smart, university educated etc clever but kinky


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Pizza breath would be a bit nasty alright! I'll agree, keep good in the kitchen :thumb


 its not the breath its just munching on pizza and watching sex scenes, it just doesnt mix.

The only thing you can bring from the kitchen is a cucumber.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!! Too thick


 we can whittle it to size.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> It's got to be jada Stevens just for that ass! and Jesus wept she's a pro! Used to be a pole dancer before porn. Few pumps and a squirt and I'd die a happy man lol
> 
> View attachment 119343
> 
> ...


 Wow, dictionary definition of a butterface.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dani Behr


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, maybe Banzi seen as he chose it. I'm not a believer that Accessories are necessary in company!


 cant do a dp on your own.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'll never abbreviate double post again! *I like to concentrate on one thing at a time* though so I might pass on dp ^_^


 I dont enjoy 69s for that very reason.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

jennifer aniston and kate beckinsale.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

My best mates obsessed with little bailey/mandy sky


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

havering said:


> Thought she was meant to be reasonably smart, university educated etc clever but kinky


 University educated does not mean intelligent. Have you seen modern students? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Donna Feldman


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Donna Feldman


Pictures ****er


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I would clone myself and give myself a good seeing too, but then I would feel guilty so I would kill myself. But I wouldn't kill myself, I mean I'd kill my cloned self, so it's ok, even though it's still technically suicide. Or is it? Is it murder? You decide. I have put too much thought into this. End of post.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> A lass in a Justin beiber Video with white and black stripey shorts, sexy as fvck!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't have a desire to shag anyone without knowing them somewhat so a celeb regardless of how attractive would still be a disappointment. Maybe if I was really drunk I would feel different though lol!


 Maybe face-time them quickly to give you an idea of what they are like?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Would need a bit more than that, but a good start :thumb


 And as long as they don't chicken out also.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> And they both have IPhones :thumbup1:
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much it's unlikely to happen if they were going to ever meet!


 Good point, but as you said drink changes everything, depending they both are of course.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mal said:


>


 you would have no problem getting your cock in with all the oilslick that asswipes left.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Wot??? Who said anything about drink..... This doesn't sound hypothetical anymore!


 Oh ok oops.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Mila Kunis


 YES LAD!! this was the first name that came into my head. She is in my top 5


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Gia Marie Macool.... She has been sent from heaven by angels of porn!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Colin said:


> And as long as they don't chicken out also.


 and as long as they dont try and deceive and mislead.


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> It's got to be jada Stevens just for that ass! and Jesus wept she's a pro! Used to be a pole dancer before porn. Few pumps and a squirt and I'd die a happy man lol
> 
> View attachment 119343
> 
> ...


 wow. that arse is amazing. :thumb


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

this is my dream girl. :thumb


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

left field opinion here

helen keller/anne frank

cos why not


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> I know someone that worked with her. Meant to be bit of a div


 Would not spend much time talking to her anyway


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

No one has beaten Donna yet...

a real woman with a brain... Anyway I'm off to... ahem... sleep now!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Would obliterate this guy. & repeat.

Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Megan Fox

Angelina Jolie of tomb raider / pushing tin vintage

Sofia Vergara

Natalie Portman

Adriana Lima


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Would obliterate this guy. & repeat.
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus
> 
> View attachment 119417


 What are you chappers 5ft 1"?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> What are you chappers 5ft 1"?
> 
> View attachment 119422


 Hahah around that yeah. That would probably be the case but holy f*ck have you seen him!? He can be my Daddy any time he likes :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sian Lloyd...would get her to talk dirty to me, but in 'Weather speak'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=827295387379867


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


>


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


>


 put him in hotpants and heels and ive give it a go lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> put him in hotpants and heels and ive give it a go lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

100%


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Donna from suits is a great shout.... but i got to go with Meghan Markle from the same show.....


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> 100%
> 
> View attachment 119445


 I'll have him after :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Caitlyn Jenner anyone?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

Zyzz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Zyzz


I would've picked that as yours lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

myself i just wish my dik could reach my ass :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> myself i just wish my dik could reach my ass 1:


Fat ass


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Wonder woman.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Super -ingh said:


> Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt


 Dont understand the attraction, although it all adds up.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Super -ingh said:


> Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt


 Are you 17?.....


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

Amber Rose

She looks like she is filth


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Super -ingh said:


> Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt


 gotta agree, still my favourite. :thumb


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Yelena Metyolkina


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Miley Cyrus has my name all over her....or she will do when i'm done.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

duranman said:


> Super -ingh said:
> 
> 
> > Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt
> ...


Nah I'm a 30 yr old who fancies a 55yr old


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Super -ingh said:


> Nah I'm a 30 yr old who fancies a 55yr old


 so you can literally pick ANYONE in the world, you would actually pick Carol Vorderman?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Super -ingh said:
> 
> 
> > Nah I'm a 30 yr old who fancies a 55yr old
> ...


I would

A pussy is a pussy


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> I would
> 
> A pussy is a pussy


 Don't believe you


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You must be new here

I'll f**k anything or anyone just for the laughs..


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> You must be new here
> 
> I'll f**k anything or anyone just for the laughs..


 As you've repeated many many times but if you could choose ANYONE you wouldn't choose her


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.xvideos.com/video16261093/big_tits_girl_teasing_naked_on_her_cam


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

my ex :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > You must be new here
> ...


He must be sexy


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Me. I'm an hermaphrodite


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> my ex :whistling:


 I'd rather take a cheese grater to my bellend tbh.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > He must be sexy
> ...


He looks goog

But won't know what to do with him

I Leave him to you

I'm only an expert in the opposite sex love ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

iamyou said:


> http://www.xvideos.com/video16261093/big_tits_girl_teasing_naked_on_her_cam


 Viktorija Malisauskaite, she's a bit rough looking these days I reckon but I'd still love to crack on to that.

https://www.instagram.com/viktorijaofficial/


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Super -ingh said:


> Dno how old she is but bloody hell. No doubt


 55 :drool:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Watching The Jonathan Ross Show and if I'm to answer this thread now, I'd say Ellie Goulding. wow is alls, I have to say.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Lotte


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> He looks goog
> 
> *But won't know what to do with him*
> 
> ...


 Just bend over and let him do the work


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Varg said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > He looks goog
> ...


I'm the one fu**ing

always

No exceptions for no one


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

now you mention it duranman i do have a thing for nattys i love to shag you


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

myself


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

It would have to be Mila Kunis or Jenna Coleman

or both!


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Myself, 20+ years ago.

"Now THATS how to f**k son. Take notes. Thank me later."


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Varg said:


> Just bend over and let him do the work


 Thats a low blow.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

havering said:


> This one from probably the younger me, mainly as she use to do the lads mags and made that video tape, just comes across as filth
> 
> 
> 
> Abi Titmuss


 not for me, i like a girl who swallows!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Simon Nessman.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rolf Harris


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Tonight the wife would be nice but she's got the hump over something or the other ,so I'll have to settle for a kick in the [email protected]@t that should liven things up


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> Tonight the wife would be nice but she's got the hump over something or the other ,so I'll have to settle for a dick in the [email protected]@e that should liven things up


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Soo from the Sooty show


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Seen him in real life, he wouldnt have been my cup of tea anyway but he looks miles better on tv than real life.


 He was in Canary Wharf today in the shopping centre in a boxing ring, trying to promote his upcoming fight at O2. I couldn't be bothered to go see him.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> It's got to be jada Stevens just for that ass! and Jesus wept she's a pro! Used to be a pole dancer before porn. Few pumps and a squirt and I'd die a happy man lol
> 
> View attachment 119343
> 
> ...


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I really liked tina barret from s club 7 back in the day in these pics she had one of the best female bodies of any celeb.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Scully from x files.

Wot m8


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Megan fox


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Shakira and Gwen Stefani 3way while @missmartinez takes pics


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd love a pretty midget ha


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> My mum, just to see if she can still get it wet


 I really don't think anyone will be able to match this. Funny as fcuk but very wrong.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

The Queen.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm no pro but I put 100% into everything I do so I reckon I'd be a dab hand if your game


 settled then, wee nath will video whilst shakira martines and stefani fight over my length


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Perfection.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Soo from the Sooty show


 Give her a good fisting


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Give her a good fisting


 Nah mate its all gently gently with her, panda's are a bit frigid....


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

If I could shag one person??

Adolf Hitler!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Seen him in real life, he wouldnt have been my cup of tea anyway but he looks miles better on tv than real life.


 Lol...that's like saying u looked great last night in the dark


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

duranman said:


> With exception of your partner/ wife/ husband?


 My self, I got a peach of an ass


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

This guy! To do to him what he's been doing to us for the past 8 years, and to wipe that fcuking stupid grin off his puss!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

The queen


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well some of us need the light switch to even things out a bit


 Does that mean u have it on or off......I'm an off kinda person.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Does that mean u have it on or off......I'm an off kinda person.


 Switch on or off makes no difference to me, the electric was cut off weeks ago!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> He's way smaller than I though, he looks a much bigger build on tv that I initially thought nah it couldn't be him!


 Was you in CW?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

I would rag the f**k out of her posh t**t


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Liz Hurley for me.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Myself because im a sexy beast


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love to f**k myself and feel the storm lol

Because that's no possible this one would do


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Come on looking like me it's defo off might even take the fuse out too lol


 Ur hard on self...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Does that mean u have it on or off......*I'm an off kinda person. *


 interesting......

I like to go by feel as well.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd do my mrs sister if knew I could get away with it.

I know there would be no end to the sh1t storm carnage that would ensue tho, so will just [email protected] on it for now..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I'd do my mrs sister if knew I could get away with it.
> 
> I know there would be no end to the sh1t storm carnage that would ensue tho, so will just [email protected] on it for now..


 Invite her round and give her a line of ket??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Invite her round and give her a line of ket??


 Thought you were going to say 3some..

A 3some and ket, now that's a plan!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Is she fit??

actually, I couldn't care less! *would still bang*


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Anacheri:









and laci lay (lucky enough to have met her and BodyPower):


----------



## LDVinny (May 16, 2016)

Nikki Blacketter, bash me all you want... she is damn fine


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> interesting......
> 
> I like to go by feel as well.


 What do u feel for? Anything in particular.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

LDVinny said:


> Nikki Blacketter, bash me all you want... she is damn fine


 Same. Straight in her brown eye


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Still.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

And girl crush....


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Liz Hurley for me.


 Yeah boy!!!!.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 126553


 fu**ing hell, is my imagination on overdrive at the moment


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

f**k myself if I could...

View attachment 126633


----------

